
Young, healthy people are getting sick from Covid-19 - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/opinion/coronavirus-young-people.html
======
shibeouya
Anecdotal evidence does not a trend make.

How about saying "Young, healthy people die of the flu every year"?

You have to look at trends. And it's been clear for a while that young,
healthy people have a risk fo dying from covid trending towards zero in most
(all?) countries.

------
throwaway888abc
[http://archive.is/ev78u](http://archive.is/ev78u)

------
lonelappde
Did people think young healthy people can't get viral pneumonia?

Why does she say this is no flu? Pneumonia is a known side effect of flu.

Covid-19 has no vaccine so more people will catch it, which is of course very
bad. But the disease is still flu. People just forget what the risks of flu
are, thanks to herd immunity.

